

HN - charts of an URL by users posting it, or of a user and the URLs they post - DanBC

I wanted to try Bountify (https://bountify.co/) so I asked for a little thing to create charts.  You give it a username, it pulls the last 100 submissions for that user, and charts what urls those subs are.  Or you give it an url, and it pulls the last hundred subs of that url and creates a chart of the users posting it.<p>I put a $25 bounty on it.  I decided before I posted it that I'd accept the first working answer.  (My post was lousy.  I could have included much better detail.)<p>This is what I got - pretty quickly.<p>(https://bountify.co/1x)<p>I've put some examples on Imgur.  Please note that these are just some examples picked pretty much at random.  I'm not trying to make any point with this; they're just examples.<p>(http://imgur.com/a/GBzhJ)
======
6ren
$25 seems too cheap... but it's very specifically limited in scope, and so for
someone with just the right skillset (e.g. getting a thrill out of playing
around with matplotlib), maybe it is reasonable...?

Perhaps, with another $25, you could get a web API that accepts parameters,
and hosted somewhere free (e.g. Google AppEngine)

Another $25, and a nicely designed (super simple) front-end webpage using that
API, also hosted somewhere free.

Different skillsets, modules with limited scope, trivial for the right person,
dynamically combined.

 _EDIT_ Ah, if you don't get/like solutions, you still lose your money. It
goes to charity (a nice way to discourage abuse by askers, and keep the tone
cooperative) but needs to be factored into the price. Also, the cynic in me
notes that if the founders aren't submitting early-reddit style faux-
bounties/answers to build community, they probably should be...

~~~
DanBC
I think it's a great way to get a pointer in the right direction.

Rather than using Bountify to get completed projects it's probably best to ask
for help with specific algorithms or approaches.

People answering could be those wanting to learn about something (eg, someone
wanting to learn a bit about matplotlib) or an expert who wants to encourage
best practice. Or someone wanting to build up a reputation for a resumé.

I agree that when compared to actual wages it's very cheap. The bounty is more
a way of saying "thanks!", of buying someone a coffee for their help, rather
than paying them for their work.

~~~
suhastech
"The bounty is more a way of saying "thanks!", of buying someone a coffee for
their help, rather than paying them for their work."

This usually works when the guy giving the bounty is not just another random
guy on the internet.

------
DanBC
Clickable links:

(<https://bountify.co/>)

(<https://bountify.co/1x>)

(<http://imgur.com/a/GBzhJ>)

